# salt fork



## PHATE (Mar 29, 2005)

thinking of fishing it this weekend. can anyone tell me if the water is still down?


----------



## maynard (May 19, 2007)

PHATE said:


> thinking of fishing it this weekend. can anyone tell me if the water is still down?


----------



## maynard (May 19, 2007)

Can't say for sure, but after the rain we had Thursday, I'd bet it's up a good bit


----------



## Fishon1546 (Mar 15, 2014)

Call Salt Fork Outdoors they will let you know


----------



## PHATE (Mar 29, 2005)

thanks. I'll give them a call.


----------



## The Muskyman (Feb 26, 2021)

Musky fished there today, no luck.


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

As of today


----------



## FortySix (Jun 13, 2019)

PHATE said:


> thinking of fishing it this weekend. can anyone tell me if the water is still down?


Took a drive out to Morning Glory ramp around lunch time today expecting to see a muddy lake based on what the creeks down stream of the spillway look like but I was very surprised. There were better than a dozen trailers in the parking lot and the water looked pretty good. It’s a little lower than normal pool but not terribly. The next few days are looking good and I’m hoping to get out there on the water.


----------



## PHATE (Mar 29, 2005)

I'll be there tomorrow. shore fishing. I'll see if the saugeye are up yet.


----------



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

FortySix said:


> Took a drive out to Morning Glory ramp around lunch time today expecting to see a muddy lake based on what the creeks down stream of the spillway look like but I was very surprised. There were better than a dozen trailers in the parking lot and the water looked pretty good. It’s a little lower than normal pool but not terribly. The next few days are looking good and I’m hoping to get out there on the water.


Thanks for the information. Let us know how you do?


----------



## FortySix (Jun 13, 2019)

BABS said:


> Thanks for the information. Let us know how you do?


Spent about four hours on the water on Monday. Big jigs, small jigs, jerk baits, blade baits, heck I even trolled a flicker shad around for a bit... and all I got was some sunburn on my hands. Couldn’t beat the weather and the fact that I was out on the boat instead of at work though. Probably stop and pick up a bucket minnows the next time I get to go and see if that yields any different results.


----------



## bassfishinfool (Jun 26, 2004)

Ronny said:


> As of today
> View attachment 466546


What elevation is normal pool?


----------



## FortySix (Jun 13, 2019)

bassfishinfool said:


> What elevation is normal pool?


I believe the ODNR inland lake page lists standard pool at 800.


----------



## nitrofish1 (Apr 13, 2013)

i was on saltfork march 27th the lake was down about 3 ft . Not sure why ? the morning glory ramp only has one dock right now & slows the launch traffic quite a bit.That dock has been in BAD shape for about 3 years. instead of fixing it or replacing it - its gone. good job Ohio


----------



## g3todd (Mar 11, 2015)

Just launched at morning glory. The dock is back in

Sent from my SM-A102U using Tapatalk


----------



## bass788 (Sep 30, 2014)

g3todd said:


> Just launched at morning glory. The dock is back in
> 
> Sent from my SM-A102U using Tapatalk



g3todd any chance you would be willing to share water clarity and temp? Considering going down this weekend but interested to know if the lake is muddied up after this rain?

Thanks!


----------



## g3todd (Mar 11, 2015)

Water clarity wasnt bad at all. My graph said anywhere from 50 to 53 degrees. Depending on where you were. Hope that helps

Sent from my SM-A102U using Tapatalk


----------

